# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  CONCYTEC lanza concurso de innovación tecnológica

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Para productores con ideas originales*  Las ideas del sector agrario también pueden participar. Hay tiempo hasta el 30 de marzo para presentarlas.  Por: Manuela Zurita / María Cervantes  *Agraria.pe.-* El Consejo Nacional de Ciencia, Tecnología e Innovación Tecnológica (CONCYTEC) y 18 instituciones públicas y privadas acaban de lanzar la convocatoria al II Concurso Nacional de Prototipos e Innovaciones Tecnológicas - *INNOTEC PERÚ 2010*. 
El CONCYTEC espera recibir proyectos de empresas de todos los tamaños, universidades, institutos superiores tecnológicos, centros de investigación, ONGs y personas naturales, según informa un comunicado de prensa de la institución, publicado ayer en su página web (www.concytec.gob.pe). 
Las ideas deben girar en torno a las siguientes áreas: innovación de procesos agroindustriales, pesca, agricultura, minería, metalurgia, forestal, energía, salud, tecnologías de información y comunicación, tecnologías ambientales y biotecnología.  *¿Cuál es el premio?* 
El financiamiento de las tasas de registro de las patentes de los proyectos y las actividades que apoyen su inserción en el mercado. 
El CONCYTEC elegirá a los ganadores según la novedad y ventaja técnica, la eficiencia y efectividad, pero sobre todo, el impacto de sus proyectos tanto en el ámbito financiero, social y ambiental, entre otros criterios. 
Los premios del concurso constituyen un estímulo para promover y difundir la innovación tecnológica a nivel nacional entre empresarios, ejecutivos, investigadores, tecnólogos e inventores peruanos, explica la nota de prensa. 
El plazo de presentación del premio es el 30 de marzo. El CONCYTEC dará a conocer a los laureados exactamente un mes después, en el marco de la Semana Nacional de la Innovación Innotec Perú 2010. La primera versión del premio fue convocada el año pasado.Temas similares: Artículo: Produce lanza concurso Innovate Perú para promover proyectos de innovación Artículo: San Martín instalará centro de innovación tecnológica para mejorar producción de cacao Artículo: Danper obtiene financiamiento de Fidecom para proyecto de innovación tecnológica Instan a aprovechar transferencia tecnológica en el marco del TLC con la UE Central de Cooperativas cafetaleras COCLA se lanza al Agroturismo

----------

